# TBA tournaments



## duck_slayer89 (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone know what's goin on with TBA


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Changing of the guard. It's slow right now, but look for it to pick up real soon.

Until then, what do you need to know?


----------

